# Chipmonk on a stick



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Another wonderful stick done by Malc Spour a British stick maker.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I saw the title and thought we were discussing recipes at first.

He does do some amazing work.

Rodney


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I like the pinstriping effect on the bark.


----------



## walkingthedog (Jun 17, 2017)

He does make some beautiful sticks.


----------

